# billion 7800n



## dar_sbb (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey guys

i wanna find which devices are connected to my router. I have a dlink 323 nas thats connected and i want to know the IP address of it. Where do i go to find where it will be listed.

Im running a mac

cheers


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

To find your IP follow this guild: How to Check Your Mac's IP Address | eHow.com

Once you have your IP, open up an explorer window (file explorer or internet should work) in the address bar type your IP you got from above.

the login is generally username: admin password: admin

once your in go to status then click on DHCP client tables.

This will give you a list of all current IPs connected.


----------



## dar_sbb (Jul 28, 2006)

thanks bud, the dhcp tables is what i needed.

cheers


----------

